# [Q] boot logo change?



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

has anyone successfully done this? i have a rooted fascinate running aokp milestone 4. i have read all the forums and have studied for hours. i finally got the nerve to try it....and....brick. lol i tried using heimdall. installed the drivers properly, opened the program, flashed the hacked param.lfs, program ran, phone booted into a blank screen for about 25 sec then went into recovery. tried wiping and restoring but right back to recovery i went. lol . had to odin to stock and build back up. 
was just wondering if someone got this to work and could maybe give me a clue of what i may have done wrong..thanx.


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you tried this? Slammed with work and haven't had time
http://www.freeyourandroid.com/guide/customise_samsung_splash_screens


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

i have not. ill give it a shot. ill report back.


----------

